#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Internet banda larga no interior de Minas Gerais

## djluizfelipe

:Confused:  

Gostaria de obter uma solução para meu problema, que é o seguinte:
Em minha cidade existe apenas um provedor de internet banda larga, o qual a conexão e muito ruim (lento e cai muito), e o link e fornecido via linha telefonica pela telemar, e depois distribuido para os clientes via radio.
Estou com um projeto de um novo provedor banda larga que atenda 200 clientes, e quero se possivel um link de internet via satelite para depois ser distribuido via radio para os clientes. 

gostaria de saber qual todo o processo e melhores empresas que oferecem este link

obrigado

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

amigo satelite so se for o ultimo caso, nao tem como contratar um link terrestre nao???.
caso nao, ese e o problema do outro provedor, pois, satelite tem latancias altas 600ms ou mais e coisas como o msn fica caido toda hora talves ese seja o problema do provedor que tem na sua cidade....

----------


## panther

Além da latência e outros requisitos técnicos do link via satélite. Você deve considerar o custo de um link deste tipo (muito caro), o que pode inviabilizar o seu negócio. TalveZ fosse melhor reavaliar as opções com outras operadoras.

Abraço

----------


## harrypotheard

Estou em minas meu caro, as vezes podemos fazer um enlace da minha cidade a tua, tenho 12mb dedicado embratel em fibra, qual cidade esta?

----------


## freejack

olha gostaria de saber qual é a cidade q vc usa o link dedicado da embratel...e valores...?

----------


## harrypotheard

Qual cidade?

----------


## djluizfelipe

Sabinópolis - MG - 39750000

----------

